# Milan and back (via the Alps) - all in 10 days??



## Vimbus (Dec 10, 2012)

We have 10 days booked off work in May and had planned to visit the Moselle region in Germany for a leisurely tour from Luxembourg up to Koblenz to sample some wine and certainly chill out. Then home via Leige and Ghent.

However, me being me I’m thinking we could get bored and wish we’d been more adventurous with our precious time off, so is it too much to ask to drive down to Milan. The wife has always wanted to visit but I’m not sure its feasible in a 10 day tour especially as I’d like to drive over the alps to get there and around the lakes. 

We will be taking our T5 camper so parking and getting about isn’t too much of an issue and it will certainly eat the miles up in a comfortable fashion.

Can it be done or am I asking too much?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

It can be done but you'd be like a blue arsed fly taking that lot in!!

Personally, I'd do Milan as a long weekend cheap flight visit, or take it in as part of a separate trip to Northern Italy.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

I can be done with more autobahns and fewer lazy meanderings. Depends how relaxed you want to be. Why not simply ease down from the Moselle in a Milan direction then turn round when you've been gone half your allotted time? Ought to make Switzerland easily, then see how it goes....?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

1300+ mile return from Calais not including sightseeing bit much, your choice however.

tony


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You can probably do it but you'll need a holiday when you get back home :wink:


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Personal view? That's nuts. 

You'll spend all your time on endless boring motorways, and spend a shedload of money on fuel and tolls, for maybe 1 or 2 days there.

Suggestion:
With only 10 days go to a region in France of Germany of Belgium etc that you fancy looking around. Blast to there in 1 day then spend 8 relaxing/chugging around a bit locally before blasting back in 1 day.

Take the wife to Milan on a romantic short-break flight/hotel package at some other time. Likely to work out cheaper, and if you take (say) a 4 days break you'll spend three of them there.
If you can go midweek the flight/hotel prices are a lot lower too.


----------



## Vimbus (Dec 10, 2012)

I would agree with the majority of comments it is quite a lot of miles for a short period away. It seems just about do-able. I just like the sense of adventure and we missed crossing the alps by day last we headed that way (long story).

The average miles is 177 per day on the way down and 154 on the way back, so that is about 4 hours driving per day, which should leave plenty of time for some sight seeing in the afternoons and a day or two in Milan.

Sadly we are limited by time on this trip, so would we be better of spending the week wine tasting in Germany? How do you guys plans your trips?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I'd do it. 

That's assuming you mean ten working days/two weeks.

We seldom spend more than three nights in one place; usually two.

Have a look at the Moselle and then you are well placed to go to Switzerland (possibly Lake Lucerne). 

Then maybe over the Gottard towards Milan.

Then pass Turin and over the Col de Genevre towards Briancon (6000 ft or so) and into France. Maybe as far as Macon to the France Passion sites around there.

Perhaps do it the other way round and just a brief look at the Moselle 'cause you can always go back there relatively easily.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like your up for an adventure. Depends what you want. If the journey and blasting around the Alps is part of the fun then go for it. After all your going to be flying around in something that drives like a car rather than a big fat white brick. 

Personally I dont like driving more than an hour or two a day but if I had a T5 I might take on something like that.

If its action and adventure you want forget the Mosel and just hoof it to Switzerland, do some passes and some of the lakes then through the Tunnel to Italy and do Maggiore and Lake Orta (the best IMO) before having a day or two in Milan.

Its mental but doable. It will not be relaxing but perhaps that isnt what your after.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Vimbus said:


> We have 10 days booked off work in May and had planned to visit the Moselle region in Germany for a leisurely tour from Luxembourg up to Koblenz to sample some wine and certainly chill out. Then home via Leige and Ghent.
> 
> However, me being me I'm thinking we could get bored and wish we'd been more adventurous with our precious time off, so is it too much to ask to drive down to Milan. The wife has always wanted to visit but I'm not sure its feasible in a 10 day tour especially as I'd like to drive over the alps to get there and around the lakes.
> 
> ...


Vinbus

As in all the replies it is too much.

You posted in your first sentence 'leisurely'

I note you are starting from Falmouth so that is 1 1/2 days each way to Luxembourg. Even in a T5 (Caravelle), which I was driving professionally all over UK for 5 years.

I would think leisurely would include Bruges, Ghent, Ardennes (Belgium and Luxembourg), Luxembourg City and a bit of the Moselle.

Enough!

An alternative, according to funds, but I am guessing you are working, is to do part of those trips, store the MH, fly back and out for the next trip. That is what we are planning - to get back to Basia's Mother every few weeks.

If you ignore our joint advice I think you will have to quit MHF and join(free) the motorhomefruitcakes forum :lol:

Geoff


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Vimbus said:
> 
> 
> > As in all the replies it is too much.
> ...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cronkle said:


> I'd do it.
> 
> That's assuming you mean ten working days/two weeks.
> 
> ...


Cronkle

Your suggested itinerary did not take into account their journey from Falmouth to Luxembourg, and return, and their expressed wishes to visit Luxembourg, Liege(don't know why) and Ghent.

You talked about stopping for 2-3 nights in one place. They stated 10 days (you assumed 2 weeks) - that is 9 nights so that would be 4-5 stops.

AA calculates the route Falmouth-Milan to be 3,280km without the extra for visiting their desired places , I reckon it would be 4,500kms minimum.

On that basis I think you should be included in the it cannot be done 'leisurely' group.

Geoff


----------



## Vimbus (Dec 10, 2012)

Right guys, my original post has caused some confusion, so apologise for that. 

Our plan is: finish work on the Wednesday and head straight for the Eurotunnel (a drive in itself I admit from Cornwall), then do another 120 miles in France and bed down for the night the other side of Lille. We’ve done this a few times but it’s not for everyone. From that our itinerary is either:

1) Head for Luxembourg and up the Moselle to Koblenz returned via a nice leisurely route stopping of anywhere that takes our fancy. All very easy and relaxed.

2) Or, being uber adventurous (or stupid) and head off in the direction of Milan. We did Switzerland last year so we aren’t too worried about missing that bit.

We have a Eurotunnel booked for the following Saturday so we have roughly 9 days away.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Vimbus,

Just go for it. 

We did Calais, Berlin (stayed 2 nights), Prague (stayed 2 nights) and back to Calais in 10 days . We would have loved to spend longer at each place but do not get the holidays to do it. About 5 years ago we spent a 2 week holiday driving to Rome (6 nights) and back. I used to drive hgvs and are used to driving 9 / 10 hrs a day. You could be in Milan in 2 & half days easy from Calais. 

I say if you want to go to Milan, just do it. See where you are after 3 days and then decide how much further to go. You can always turn back.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Just driven from Calais to Milan in 1.5 days, on route to Sicily.
Good free Sosta at Saronna 100 m from station with trains to Milan every few minutes.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

@selstrom - is that the sosta here: 45.624414, 9.024711 ?

Morph


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

No, it is here
45.61264
9.042778


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ten days*

Hi

I'd think ten days is doable for Milan - we have done Lake Garda and back in seven days before!

Some mountain passes may not be open in May though - the St Gotthard "opens about May". The Simplon Pass, being more tunnels and so on, is in theory open all year.

Russell


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Having been to Venice last Sept (I had a month) there is no way I would consider doing Milan in 10 days UNLESS that is your idea of a holiday is to spend the vast majority of it driving :wink:


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

selstrom said:


> No, it is here
> 45.61264
> 9.042778


Ah, that looks *much* nicer. Thanks for confirming.


----------

